# Brother and Sister: Polar Opposites



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

My 4 yorkies are all related and completely different.


----------



## Suprman (Jan 17, 2012)

Also both are fixed since 6 months, they play rough with each other in the yard and house, but it is just play, no teeth showing or anything. Beau will sometimes try to hump, but not often.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

May I ask why you feel they need to go to a dog park? 

Is there any other water that they could swim in?


----------



## Suprman (Jan 17, 2012)

Sunrise said:


> May I ask why you feel they need to go to a dog park?
> 
> Is there any other water that they could swim in?


I don't have access to any other large area that is fenced in for them to stretch their legs. the regular beach is off-limits to dogs and I am a bit scared they will run away. I would also like to keep training off-leash and for them to be socialized.

It seems to easy to stop taking them to the dog park rather then correcting the behavior.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I wish you luck.

I honestly have no advice for you since I think both your dogs are acting appropriately, but perhaps others on the forum can help.


ETA: I was just reading the other day how a person is being sued since they had a dog who had previously attacked other dogs off lead at a dog park. Something to think about.




Suprman said:


> It seems to easy to stop taking them to the dog park rather then correcting the behavior.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Just my opinion, but if one dog is so submissive that she rolls on her back the whole time she is there, then she is not socializing...her head is not in the "hey friend, let's get to know each other so we can run and sniff and find cool stuff to carry a round in our mouths or something stinky to roll in"...it is "Im so small and vulnerable...please dont kill me.."

If the other feels the need to puff up and get into scuffles...he is not socializing...he is spending his time trying to prove that he is tough enough to fend off an attack and/or bully other less assertive dogs around....there may have been no blood shed....but repeated occurrences dont do anything to improve his mind or make him relaxed and happy....nor the other dog...

Again...JMHO, but I think both are waaaaay past enjoying the dog-dog interactions at the park.

Correcting this kind of behavior is going to take much confidence building...something that is going to take intensive work...work done on leash around other well behaved dogs on leash....so you can reward relaxed body language... Not at a dog park where one bad incident will knock all the progress away in a matter of seconds.

Every time you go and they have a negative experience..it compounds the problem and adds to their negative experiences around other dogs...negative experiences can be mighty hard to erase...




Suprman said:


> I don't have access to any other large area that is fenced in for them to stretch their legs. the regular beach is off-limits to dogs and I am a bit scared they will run away. I would also like to keep training off-leash and for them to be socialized.
> 
> It seems to easy to stop taking them to the dog park rather then correcting the behavior.


----------



## Braccarius (Sep 8, 2008)

I disliike dog parks and don't recommend anyone take their dog to one. Between illnesses, people rehabbing their dogs using mine and the irritating people who can't control their animals I just avoid them now.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Braccarius said:


> I disliike dog parks and don't recommend anyone take their dog to one. Between illnesses, people rehabbing their dogs using mine and the irritating people who can't control their animals I just avoid them now.


Braccarius - its good to see you back.

I am in agreement. My boy has become dog aggressive after being picked on a time too many.

How about going to the dog park during off hours? Less dogs and perhaps you can set a time with other owners of dogs whom your dogs get along with? I have this arrangement with my boys two "girlfriends" and it works great though we meet at a fenced in parkette.


----------

